# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > iPod/MP3/MP4/Φορητές Συσκευές > [iPod] IPod shuffle 3g 4gb Προβλημα

## katsigiannis

Καλισπερα.Εχω την παραπανω συσκευη και αντιμετωπιζω το εξης προβλημα.Την ειχα αγορασει περσι το καλοκαιρι και τη χρησημοποιησα τοτε.Αλλα καπια στιγμη διεγραψα καπιοια αρχεια συστηματος (ειχα ενεργοποιησει την λειτουργεια μαζικης αποθηκευσης) και μετα σταματησε να λειτουργει.Ουτε ανοιγε οταν ανοιγες τον διακοπτη, ουτε η ενδικτικη λυχνια αναβε.Εκανα επαναφορα απο το itunes αλλα τιποτα.Περασα ξανα τα αρχεια αλλα παλι τιποτα.Τι μπορω να κανω για να το επαναφερω.Ειναι κριμα ενα μηχανημα 81 ευρω να το εχω μονο σαν στικακι.Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων.

----------


## katsigiannis

Καμια ιδεα????καλημερα

----------


## HAmusicKER

"διεγραψα καπιοια αρχεια συστηματος" τι εννοείς ? πως?

----------

